

Ask HN: affordable health-insurance in CA? - BadassFractal

Hey folks,<p>Kaiser recently announced that they are ending their $100&#x2F;mo super-high deductible plan that I was on, replacing it with the same plan at 3x the original price. As a starving entrepreneur, there is a distinct possibility I will likely not be able afford that anymore.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if anybody out there has run into other super-budget-friendly options for health insurance in the area that I might look into. Is there perhaps a site somewhere that lists them all out and compares prices for a certain area?<p>Thanks!
======
dmm
The ACA means an increase in premiums for young or healthy people with no pre-
existing conditions. However it also means that people with diabetes or who
have had cancer can now get insurance, something that was impossible or
insanely expensive before.

I'm a healthy <30yo man and pre-ACA high-deductible plans that I could get for
$65-80/month are now >$160.

If your annual income is less than $46,000/year you probably qualify for
premium subsidies under the ACA.

